# Cop Car Karaoke



## jimdoc (Mar 29, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/man-sings-bohemian-rhapsody-police-car-being-arrested-193858892.html

Guilty as charged.


----------



## supercharged04 (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome thanks for the laugh had a everyone in the room singing along and laughing hard enough to almost cry.


----------



## publius (Mar 30, 2012)

My ears are bleeding!!!


----------



## joem (Mar 30, 2012)

Yay, Go Canada.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 29, 2012)

Cop car ‘Bohemian Rhapsody’ singer appears in court
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/cop-car-bohemian-rhapsody-singer-appears-court-191812463.html


----------



## glondor (Nov 29, 2012)

Typically Canadian eh? No gat, no crap, just a classic rock tune.... Then later he apologized to Queen. Chillin....


----------

